# what are the odds..



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

so of course my siamese fighter order arrived..i didnt have a good chance to look at them up until this morning only to find my newest red siamese fighter, the second one i own, is a quadruple ray crowntail betta..what a lovely surprise!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sounds lovely! Pics?


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

the quality isnt so great, but if you look closely you can see it,


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Sure can, great find!


----------

